# Chicken first aid-kit



## monkey (May 24, 2013)

DOSE ANY ONE NO WHAT IS NEEDED IN A CHICKEN FIRST AID-KIT


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

In my kit I have: save a chick packs, veterycin, gloves, neosporjn, vetrap, gauze and scissors. I am also going to add blukote and antibiotics.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Disposable gloves, scissors, Nutri-Drench, Blu-Kote, hydrogen peroxide, pipe cleaners, gauze pads, Betadine solution, Wound Wash saline spray, syringe, VetRx, antibiotic ointment, zinc oxide, petroleum jelly. I want to add Veterycin to mine.


----------



## monkey (May 24, 2013)

thank you


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's some stuff u mite want


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

I asked this same question not too long ago.. found this link pretty helpful!
http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/01/chicken-sick-bay-first-aid-kit-be.html


----------

